# ISO Substitute for soy sauce please



## malley0221 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am on a renal diet. Can any tell me a good substitute for soy sauce when stir-frying. Thank you.*  *


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2005)

This information, (while it isn't necessarily for a kidney-related diet), has some very good ideas that may be helpful to you. I have to watch my sodium, due to allergic reactions, so I've actually used a few of these substitutions myself.






*Choose:**Sodium **(milligrams) **Instead of:**Sodium **Milligrams)*

Lemon juice (1 tbsp.) 0  -------------- Soy sauce 1,320 


Fresh cucumber (1 medium)14 --------Dill pickle 1,900 


Salt-free bouillon (1 cube) 31---------Regular bouillon 960 


Fresh peach 0 -----------------------Canned fruit (1/2 c.)10


Fresh green beans (1 cup) 5---------Canned green beans 925 


Orange juice (1/2 cup) 1-------------Tomato juice 320 


Fresh ground beef (3 oz.) 57--------Beef hot dog  425


Frosted Mini-Wheats (1 oz.) 0------Rice Krispies (1 oz.)290 


Popcorn, plain, air- popped (3 c.0)-- Potato Chips(1 oz.) 133 


Adapted from: Moser M and Becker B. _Week by Week to a Strong Heart_. Emmaus, Pa.: Rodale, 1992.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2005)

Moved to General Cooking Questions forum 

Those are some good ideas jkath. This came from a low sodium cooking site - might be a good place for you to surf Low Sodium Cooking

 This recipe come from subscriber Bridget, who says "This sauce works for EVERYTHING. Not only can you use it just like soy sauce (and with wasabi added, it's great with sushi!), but the garlic flavor makes it more versatile. It's a great teriyaki-type marinade. Add a little cornstarch and you have a brown stir-fry sauce for Chinese food. Throw a couple of tablespoons in with 3 cups water, 2 packets of Herb-Ox low sodium chicken bouillon, 2 oz. salt-free Chinese noodles (or angel-hair pasta), dried minced onion and some cayenne, and you have Chinese noodle soup (a favorite of mine). Add vegetables and/or meat to dress it up. You can also make a delicious salad dressing with 3 parts soy and 1 part sesame oil." I haven't tried all those ideas (yet), but I was impressed by the ones I have tried. 

                    1 3/4 c  Garlic Vinegar
      5 T  Blackstrap Molasses
      1 T  Onion Powder
    1/4 t  Ground Ginger



 When the vinegar is ready, remove the garlic cloves with a spoon. Add (taste while adding), onion powder and ginger. Adjust sweetness/tartness to taste by adding more molasses or vinegar. Store in refrigerator (keeps at least a month). Shake before using. 

                          Yield: 32 Servings



                          Sodium Category: SodiumFree



              Diabetic Exchanges
    0 Starch
    0 Fruit
    0 Milk
    0 Other Carbohydrates
    0 Vegetable
    0 Lean Meat
    0 Very Lean Meat
    0 Fat


                                                                Nutrition Facts                           
                          Serving Size 1 Helping              
Servings Per Recipe 32 Amount Per Serving Calories 10 Calories from Fat 0 % Daily Values * Total Fat 0 gr
                                       Saturated Fat 0 gr
                          Polyunsaturated Fat 0 gr
                    Monounsaturated Fat 0 gr
                                      Cholesterol 0 mg
                  Sodium 2 mg
                       Potassium 95 mg
                   Carbohydrates 3 gr
                                       Dietary Fiber 0gr
                                      Protein 0 gr


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2005)

sorry, meant to put this under the Special Diets forum.


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2005)

this isn't so very much like soy, but you can use low-sodium herb-ox packets or kikkoman's low sodium soy, although i'm sure that's probably loaded with sodium. read the label first..


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a feeling that even the low sodium soy sauce is still too much luvs.  When you are on a low sodium diet for renal issues they mean LOW sodium.  But unlike when I had to go on one in my late teens herbs and herb/spice seasonings have come a long way.  There's lots of flavor out there without salt or with at least lower salts.  I'll have to look into your low sodium herb ox packets - don't know what those are but it sounds interesting.


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2005)

Elf! I could kiss you!
I've been searching for a sauce like that!


----------



## Claire (Jun 9, 2005)

Elf, that looks like a winner.  Don't need it at this point, but will pass it on to freinds who might.  The mollassas will give it that "brewed" flavor.


----------



## Dove (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Little Elf..I joined and will now get their newsletter.
Dove


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 10, 2005)

I signed up too, thanks.  With kidney stones, I'm also supposed to be eating less salt.  I haven't salted anything in years, but I know I still get too much.  

 Barbara


----------



## lorie (Jun 27, 2005)

Don't know how low you need, but the low sodium tamari I use is 700mg per tablespoon.  Braggs Amino Acids is 660/ tablespoon, according to their label.  It really has the soy sauce flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Elf! I could kiss you!
> I've been searching for a sauce like that!




Glad you liked it - ummmmm - and thanks for the kiss??? lol


----------

